# Navionics lake maps card



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

Looking for reviews. I have the card for Erie. Does anyone have the lake maps card for ohio. What do u think about it.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I have the Navionics+ chip that I use for erie/ ohio and all the surrounding areas. This chip will give you all the benefits of sonarcharts, community edits, and the original nautical charts. The outer view is the Nautical charts where the zoomed in view is the sonarcharts. Also you get 1 year of free updates where you can push in the newest data available taken directly off sonar/gps data from everyone using the program. You can get other chips like the platinum plus but they all have the same charts the differences is the viewing options like satellite overlay etc.


----------

